# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Where is Ubuntu Touch Download?

## Stonewahl

Now that it is October 17th, where do I find the download and install instructions for Ubuntu Touch for the Nexus 7? I figured there would have at least been something on Ubuntus front page about it but I assume I am probably missing something somewhere...

----------


## nathan-linux-sa

No info as yet. The only available info is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/, but this site was updated weeks ago.

----------


## grahammechanical

I have found this

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-tou...alled/current/

I would advise caution for two reasons. 1) The developers have been working extremely hard to get Ubuntu Touch to this point so that the image is available on the same day as Ubuntu 13.10 desktop. The developers have had little time to produce the latest instructions. 2) Ubuntu Touch is still experimental.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/4...untu-touch-1-0

I think that it is a mistake to make "latest" = "greatest." This is an interesting read

http://theravingrick.blogspot.co.uk/...hones-faq.html




> Ubuntu 13.10 will have images that work for the Galaxy Nexus and the Nexus 4. They are available in the normal places. However, phones require special steps for installing a new OS.


Where are those "normal places." I have tried to find them. This is why I suggest giving the developers a little breathing space.




> We are making Ubuntu images for the first version of the Nexus 7 and the Nexus 10. These images are available alongside images for phones, and the installation experience is similar. However, please note that we in Ubuntu prioritized making Ubuntu working for phones for 13.10, so the tablet images are still in early preivew stages There are bugs and missing functionality. We plan to focus on tablets more fully for 14.04.


Regards.

----------

